# My Rhoms eye is bulging out!



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

So i come home today, I look at my rhom and his right eye is bulging out! looks like its going to pop out of its socket...theres no scratches or injury to it, it looks weird,...he can move it and all, but its sticking out too far...What would cause this?? There is nothing else in his tank









I found this at fishfarmacy.com:

Q: One of my fish's eyes is popped out to the side.
A: This is called "Pop-Eye", and is caused by a gram-positive bacteria that affects the kidney.

Treatment: Treat the fish with TMP Sulfa Powder for a ten day treatment.

I'm not suprised he has some sort of bacteria..the petshop i bought him from had him in a feeder and goldfish diet... i've only had him for almost 2 weeks. Do you think this is pop eye? anybody have any experiance with this??


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Pics?

It sounds like it could be popeye.


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

I'll post pics soon. I need to recharge the batteries...but it seems like pop eye...

He's active, but i have noticed he's been eating very little lately.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

does it have like a white cloud on the eye?


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

sadboy said:


> does it have like a white cloud on the eye?
> [snapback]1132641[/snapback]​


nope, no white cloud. I tired to take a pic but he went crazy...he's acting strange. I'll try again later


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

> Treatment: Treat the fish with TMP Sulfa Powder for a ten day treatment.


im not familer with the med, you may want to make sure that is piranha safe, unfortuntaly I cant help you with that


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

I would do a 35% water change, add salt 5-tablespoons to each 10g, wait a few days if it goes down the fish will be alright, if not let me know, i rather not med piranha

Ash


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

TheFishCatcher said:


> I would do a 35% water change, add salt 5-tablespoons to each 10g, wait a few days if it goes down the fish will be alright, if not let me know, i rather not med piranha
> 
> Ash
> [snapback]1133083[/snapback]​


I got some Maracyn. It says add 1 tablet per 10g every 24hr....

Or should i just do the salt? Regular salt, right?


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

Well i did a 25-30% water change and added 12 tablespoons of salt to the tank. We'll see what happens.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Do what Ash said. Use salt. You always want to try salt before using chemicals. Chemicals should always be a last resort.


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> Do what Ash said. Use salt. You always want to try salt before using chemicals. Chemicals should always be a last resort.
> [snapback]1133259[/snapback]​


I know man, It was one of those instant reactions to have this cured ASAP...i completly forgot about salt. We'll see what happens


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Two things every fishkeeper should have on hand at all times. Salt, and a good master testing kit.

Keep us posted man, and good luck!


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> Two things every fishkeeper should have on hand at all times. Salt, and a good master testing kit.
> 
> Keep us posted man, and good luck!
> 
> ...


I had just enough salt to add to the tank. I also have a master testing kit. I'll update the thread in a few days


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

Well i really f*cked up this time....i thought i had to use table salt. I'm still a noob, how embarrassing







Well It was about 14hrs after i added the salt i came home and did a 50% water change. He's doing fine, active and his eye doesn't look as bad, hopfully he won't die from the salt. I'll do 25% water changes daily for the next few days....what a disaster. Please guys be more specific when you tell people to add salt, so this doesn't happen to anyone else. I should of known better







I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## evo8ny (Jun 11, 2005)

Pano617 said:


> Well i really f*cked up this time....i thought i had to use table salt. I'm still a noob, how embarrassing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont worry about the table salt. You really need to use alot for the levels of iodine to become toxic,he would die of osmotic shock or high salinity way before iodine becomes toxic


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Pano617 said:


> Well i really f*cked up this time....i thought i had to use table salt. I'm still a noob, how embarrassing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Table salt is fine. You have to use mass amounts of if for it to be a problem.

Who told you that you were wrong and had to do a water change?


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> Pano617 said:
> 
> 
> > Well i really f*cked up this time....i thought i had to use table salt. I'm still a noob, how embarrassing
> ...


I sent Ash a PM and asked him if i could use table salt, but i didnt get his pm until today but i had already added tablesalt..he said in his pm that table salt will kill him.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Table salt won't kill him. In fact, it won't even harm him.

I wonder about the logic in using salt which is an external treatment on an internal problem like this though. Salt works great on external infections/diseases/parasites and whatever else, but I don't see it working on anything inside the fish. You need a medication that will get into the fish's system if you want to see things improve


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Table salt won't kill him. In fact, it won't even harm him.
> 
> I wonder about the logic in using salt which is an external treatment on an internal problem like this though. Salt works great on external infections/diseases/parasites and whatever else, but I don't see it working on anything inside the fish. You need a medication that will get into the fish's system if you want to see things improve
> [snapback]1134983[/snapback]​


I'm no expert, but i also think i should go with the meds. I picked up some Maracyn. I know piranha's are sensitive to meds, so i'll only use one tablet as opposed to the recommened 1 tablet per 10 gallons...my tanks only a 29G and im sure theres still some salt in the tank. I'll also keep up with frequent water changes. Hopfully this will work. Anybody else use this stuff before?


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Pano617 said:


> I'm no expert, but i also think i should go with the meds. I picked up some Maracyn. I know piranha's are sensitive to meds, so i'll only use one tablet as opposed to the recommened 1 tablet per 10 gallons...my tanks only a 29G and im sure theres still some salt in the tank. I'll also keep up with frequent water changes. Hopfully this will work. Anybody else use this stuff before?
> [snapback]1135156[/snapback]​


Ok, If you want to try Maracyn go for it.

Maracyn is a broad spectrum antibiotic, that is meant for treatment of external bacterial infection with fish. In helping others, I have found helpful in treating bad cases of fin rot.

All I can tell you is good luck. It is an internal infection, and in my dealings, Maracyn wasn't always effective with an internal infection. Hopefully the Maracyn can do it's thing.

Note, if you carbon is fairly new (Under 7 days) it should be removed, as it will absord the Antibiotic from the water.


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> Pano617 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm no expert, but i also think i should go with the meds. I picked up some Maracyn. I know piranha's are sensitive to meds, so i'll only use one tablet as opposed to the recommened 1 tablet per 10 gallons...my tanks only a 29G and im sure theres still some salt in the tank. I'll also keep up with frequent water changes. Hopfully this will work. Anybody else use this stuff before?
> ...


It says its it treats pop eye in the instructions...i'll give it a shot and see if it works. I took the carbon media out, plus it was in there for about 2+ months. I just have the regular filter media. I'm running an emporer 280.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Pano617 said:


> It says its it treats pop eye in the instructions...i
> [snapback]1135248[/snapback]​


Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

The regular emp 280 filter also has carbon in it..It's been about 2 weeks since i've changed it...do you think the carbon will affect the meds??


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Pano617 said:


> The regular emp 280 filter also has carbon in it..It's been about 2 weeks since i've changed it...do you think the carbon will affect the meds??
> [snapback]1136235[/snapback]​


Honestly it shouldn't, after about 7-10 days carbon becomes less effective.

In the future, you can cut the back side of those filters in and get the carbon out. That way all you have to do is rinse off the blue par off in tankwatert and drop it back in. Carbon can actually leach stuff back into the tank after it loses it's effectiveness.


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> Pano617 said:
> 
> 
> > The regular emp 280 filter also has carbon in it..It's been about 2 weeks since i've changed it...do you think the carbon will affect the meds??
> ...


Well it seems like his eye is getting better. Hopfully the carbon isn't stopping the meds from working. After the treatment is done, i'll add the carbon media container that comes with the emp 280 for a few days to get rid of the medacine


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Pano617 said:


> Well it seems like his eye is getting better. Hopfully the carbon isn't stopping the meds from working. After the treatment is done, i'll add the carbon media container that comes with the emp 280 for a few days to get rid of the medacine
> [snapback]1136879[/snapback]​


Rock on bro, glad to hear that.


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

Well early yesturday before i left for my girlfriends house, it seemed that his eye was just about healed, i come home today and it looks like its even worse. I tired to take some pics, not the best but he kept backing into the corner of the tank. It seems now that the top of his eye is swollen. Tonight was the last night for the maracyn, but it obviously hasn't worked. What do you u guys think?? The top part where it's bulging looks white..


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

seems like its gone down a little bit, still have a lump on top of his eye...


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

whoa that looks bad


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

His eye is completly cured! Hopfully it stays this way.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Great. Keep your water quality up to help prevent possible future diseases, and remember to feed a good balanced diet.


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> Great. Keep your water quality up to help prevent possible future diseases, and remember to feed a good balanced diet.
> [snapback]1142915[/snapback]​


I would usually do 30-35% water changes every week. I've only had him for almost 3 weeks. The store i got him from would feed him goldfish, so im guessing thats how he got popeye. Since i've had him i've been feeding him tilipia,halibut and shrimp. He should be ok from now on, hopfully.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Pano617 said:


> I would usually do 30-35% water changes every week. I've only had him for almost 3 weeks. The store i got him from would feed him goldfish, so im guessing thats how he got popeye. Since i've had him i've been feeding him tilipia,halibut and shrimp. He should be ok from now on, hopfully.
> [snapback]1143034[/snapback]​


----------

